

How to say no - mattjung
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1050-ask-37signals-how-do-you-say-no

======
Hexstream
I think it's also important to document no's (and yes's). The obvious place
for that would be the bug tracker.

Documenting a "no" does several good things: 1. It avoids repetition 2. I
think it creates a certain sense of accomplishment for the user you're
responding to? He's come forward with a suggestion and the resulting dialogue
has left an _artifact_ , which can be useful as per point #1.

It's also important to document "not now"'s for the same reasons above. I'd
just make an entry with a very low priority. (oh damn I'm stating the obvious
here).

------
stcredzero
I've noticed a pattern with the 37signals folks.

How to profit on the internet: Make something people want and charge.

How to say no: Explain yourself, be honest, and just say no.

I guess it just has to do with what you leave out.

------
GavinB
Some horrible manager in a previous career must have really tortured Jason by
wasting time with Gantt charts.

Gantt charts are probably not all that useful for a group of 3 YC founders
living in an apartment paid for with pg's spare change, but when you're got
multiple departments and companies on a deadline, they can be very valuable.
Knowing how your bit fits in and who's doing what this week are valuable
things.

------
gscott
Another opinion <http://www.whybasecampsux.org/>, this is mostly about
Basecamp saying "no".

